# New store in town



## mes1234 (Jan 27, 2010)

So there is a brand new store in my area and I wanted to share some information for people to go visit it as well. I asked the owner for some information as I know most of you would love to visit and purchase new things from a store. I live in Southeastern Wisconsin and this mans new store is located in Salem WI. The info I got is the stores name is MT Coins/Reef Center. Very diverse selection of fish and corals. He has a huge tub like fixture that is housing tons of live rock and corals. Here is what I typed into my GPS and it worked. This new store is Saltwater livestock only. So from what I saw it is TONS of live rock, rare fish, and coral. Check him out and I know you'll like it as I did.

Reef Center
8607 Antioch rd
Salem WI, 53168

Open 10:30am to 5:30pm everyday but Tuesdays and Sundays.
Call this guy for more info. (262)586-4498
Email from his business card: [email protected]


----------

